# Waxing in Rome, Italy? or overseas generally?



## pinksugar (Aug 12, 2009)

I really want to keep waxing while I'm here in italy, but I can't find any places that do it. I've done a google search, but most places seem to be day spas, not waxers particularly.

Any tips on how to find a good waxer in a foreign country?


----------



## Lucy (Aug 12, 2009)

i got your postcard today! your handwriting is so cute!! lol

maybe go into one of the spas and ask them? or maybe they do them at hairdressers/manicure places instead of just straight up waxing parlours.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 12, 2009)

I know you did a google search so maybe you already came across this answer from yahoo but just in case...

Quote:
Look in the yellow pages: PagineGialle.it, in the Categories "Istituti di bellezza" or "estetiste". "Istituti de bellezza" sounds to me like "Beauty Institute" lol!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 12, 2009)

Try the beauty institutes




(lol! it's also close to french, we say "institut de beautÃ©") or beauticians, i rarely go into those places but in France you will find that kind of stuff in them, we don't have specific waxing parlours. Do you have Yves Rocher stores in Italy ? They also do it. You can always go inside and ask for a brochure.


----------



## Andi (Aug 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try the beauty institutes



(lol! it's also close to french, we say "institut de beautÃ©") or beauticians, i rarely go into those places but in France you will find that kind of stuff in them, we don't have specific waxing parlours. Do you have Yves Rocher stores in Italy ? They also do it. You can always go inside and ask for a brochure. hm here in Austria Yves Rocher doesnÂ´t do waxing. Over here, day spas do waxing, we donÂ´t have any specific waxing parlours either


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 12, 2009)

Like the others have said, I'd check out day spas, most of them will offer waxing, a lot of people wouldn't think to check spas as they associate them more with relaxing than pain lol


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 12, 2009)

lol bring on the pain baby! our shower here is like, a meter square, not even, stuck in the KITCHEN of all places! so I hate being in there, and I really don't want to shave.

Thanks ladies! I'll try the spas and see how I go! Now to find some time to actually get it done!

haha Lucy, YAY! it arrived!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 13, 2009)

holy cow! just checked out aveda spa's prices! they're more than twice what I'd pay in australia! what the hell do they use for wax? gold?!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL...maybe time to invest in at home waxing kits?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kate260 (May 3, 2013)

Hey there , I am here too and have the same problem 



,

Did you find a place,  really offers Brazilian wax or general wax ?


----------

